# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Catch the candy [1.0.2] (Android)

## kikorik

Лови конфету


*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Головоломка
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*: Русский
*Версия*: 1.0.2
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Тип релиза*: Lite/demo
*Платформа*: Android 2.2+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

_Это милое пушистое существо безумно любит конфеты! Но добраться до десерта непросто. 
Зверьку понадобится вся твоя смекалка, чтобы с помощью хвоста с присоской добыть сладкое. 
Внимание! В мире игры спрятаны 10 пасхалок. Собери их все!_
  
*<<Официальный трейлер>>*

*Особенности:*
- 58 уровней и несколько удивительных игровых миров
- Красочная мультяшная графика
- Уникальный геймплей с реалистичной физикой 
- Тщательно спрятанные пасхалки для самых внимательных игроков
- Игра по мотивом легендарного  flash-хита Catch the Candy

Скачать:

multiupload
f-bit

*Кэш* (скопировать содержимое архива в /sdcard/Android/data/)

----------


## kikorik

Лови конфету FREE
*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Головоломка
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*: Русский
*Версия*: 1.0.1
*Тип релиза*: Free
*Платформа*: Android 2.2+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое
_
Catch the candy теперь бесплатна !!!
_
Это милое пушистое существо безумно любит конфеты! Но добраться до десерта непросто. 
Зверьку понадобится вся твоя смекалка, чтобы с помощью хвоста с присоской добыть сладкое. 
Внимание! В мире игры спрятаны 10 пасхалок. Собери их все!

 
 
*<<Официальный трейлер>>*

*Особенности:*
- 58 уровней и несколько удивительных игровых миров
- Красочная мультяшная графика
- Уникальный геймплей с реалистичной физикой 
- Тщательно спрятанные пасхалки для самых внимательных игроков
- Игра по мотивом легендарного  flash-хита Catch the Candy

Скачать:

multiupload
f-bit
uploading.com
Яндекс.Диск

----------

